# Hex nut for faceplate



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello all, I'm planning to make my own faceplate using a 1×8 tip hex nut. I found one online that looks like it could fit my Jet 1441 lathe, but I don't know what the "18-8" means. Would this nut work?
1"-8 18-8 Stainless Steel Finished Hex Nut
http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/details/70719?searchMode=productSearch&zipcode=&filterByStore=&filterByVendingMachine=

Here's a video of the faceplate I'm going to make. It's in Spanish but you can see what he's doing if interested.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Grade 8 it is the hardness factor or the ability to keep from shearing. The 18 is at what particular set of tests the steel was put to.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, Dallas. Do you think this nut is the right size for my lathe?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't know as I have never seen one of your lathes before.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

my Jet 1442 lathe


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

The nut you provided the link to appears to have the correct diameter and threads-per-inch, so it may fit. Assuming the thread depth isn't a problem, it may work … the only way to tell for sure is try it.

I have heard of people making this type of faceplate, and it probably works okay so long as you take extreme care with it. Personally, I would never trust a faceplate with a metal-to-wood epoxy bond without some sort of mechanical connection(s). Maybe someone with experience using this sort of faceplate can chime in with more authoritative advice.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It looks to me like it would work.


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

18/8 is a reference to the ratio of chromium and nickel in the stainless steel, in this case, 18% chromium, 8% nickel. (see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stainless_steel) The threading is correct for the spindle on your lathe.

I don't think I'd make a faceplate out of stainless - I'd use a softer metal like brass or aluminum to ensure the faceplate didn't damage the threads on my spindle.

Another option that would give you a lot more bang for your buck (assuming you intend to make a few of these) is a tap that fits your spindle: http://www.amazon.com/Beall-Tools-TPI-Spindle-Tap/dp/B0037MAR1U - this is what I used to make faceplates when I had a Jet 1442 and it worked very well. When I moved up to a larger lathe with a bigger spindle, I bought the exact same tap in the appropriate size.

James


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

What JamesVavra said.


----------



## simmo (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi I have a lathe with 1"/8tpi thread,I have been making wooden sacrificial faceplates that can be glued directly onto the base of projects amongst a myriad of other uses,I have a 12" sanding disc from a hardwood boss glued to a laminate worktop disc, made it in 1983 still in use today HTH 
Chris


----------

